# Joel's PLL



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Joel, i was watching this video. And when i saw that PLL, i was about to cry at the godliness of that finger trick.

Is there any chance you can make like pll tutorials for us? Im sure im not the only one who would like to see those moves slowed down


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be interested for sure


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 27, 2006)

That PLL was a t-permutation, right?


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol, it's moving WAY to fast to tell.


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, it's just a T permutation. You can find the alg everwhere on the internet. As for fingertricks, you can look at my fingertrick tutorial.. You just have to find some nice moves for it, and practice very often.


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello,

Yes, it's the "T" PLL. You can find a lot of good PLL algs in the Internet but if you want to have a great PLL algs you must begin with some algs and build your own algs with them. lol, I'm always working...

Guillaume.


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

still, my pll's suck compared to that. I'll try to come up with better finger tricks for it.


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2006)

Joel is insane, what can you say?


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

I say we hunt him down, and beat him with sticks untill he can no longer put us all to shame with superior speedcubing.

Or i guess we could just stop sucking. Whatevers easier.


----------



## Richard (Mar 28, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! That is just amazing... 

"cough cough" Joel you suck, just quit!

(p.s. Just trying to deflate his HUMONGOUS head that you guys just inflated for him)


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 30, 2006)

Selfish post remix! lol... (cries since I include an inside joke only I would get)

www.geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/PLL

If you guys could give my PLL page the once over and let me know if I've missed some obviously better alternative alg for a case. I really get tired of looking through 40 sites worth of permutations to get better. 

Also any suggestions in improving the format I've organized the PLLs in would be welcome. I want it to be as user friendly as possible.

Thanks Uma's Dad!
h43r:


----------



## pjk (Mar 30, 2006)

Richard (cubefactor): The one thing that I hate about geocities is the advertisement on the right side. And when you close it, it isnt there, but when you print, it will appear on the paper and messed up the format of your algs. Id recommend you move your webpage over to www.freewebs.com, they will place a banner on your page after 1 month, but it isnt anything like geocities. Your diagrams/videos/animated cubes are nice as well. Other than that, it looks good . Dont forget to ask in the off-topic forum about making the printable pages, maybe someone can help you.
Pat


----------



## Joël (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

I made a file that contains most of the Fridrich Algorithms I use: 

http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~jnoort/algorithms.xls

Enjoy! Let me know of you see any mistakes.. 

- Jo?l.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

I cannot view it, i dont have Microsoft Word


----------



## Joël (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_@Mar 31 2006, 11:24 AM
> * I cannot view it, i dont have Microsoft Word  *


 Word?

It's an excel file.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

i meant to say MS Office.

but yea, i dont have anything in the Microsoft Office package. (word, excel, power point, publisher... exetra)


----------



## yumology (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.openoffice.org/ free office software

ok joel. i'm intermediate trying to increase my f2l skills. I've looked at your spreadsheet and have questions.
#1 what if your cube doesn't look like any of the patterns on that sheet? I figure that you need to alter the cube to look like the picture? 

#2. I'm curious what your eyes look for first, second etc when doing f2l. Its VERY hard for me to see the patterns that are in that sheet. Do you do something like "first look for all edge pieces that are on top, if there are any, find the matching corner piece, if corner piece is burried, dig it out so it surfaces next do the edge piece" do you have any rundown like that?

#3 what do you do if your cube looks like this? 






#4 what if your cube looks like this:





#5 and of course what if the pieces are partially already in their correct position, but not proper orientation. i believe you only use the algs on that sheet, but i have no idea what to do when the pattern doesnt appear on the sheet in most cases.


the last alg you use (y' R' U R) shouldn't it be (y' R' U' R)?


----------



## Joël (Apr 3, 2006)

@yumology:

Those are a lot of questions! I'll try to answer them...

1. Euhm... I tried to cover all F2L cases, but I think I forgot some. . I'll try to correct that soon. But then, you question still applies. For example, when you have a situation where one of the pieces is NOT in the correct slot. I that case, you can start the algorithm as if the piece is in the right slot, to pair up the CE pair. Example:






You can start doing U R U' R' to pair up the pair here. After that, solving the CE pair can be done by intuition.

By the way, by pairing up, I mean bringing them in a posision such that you can solve them in 3 or 4 moves: Patterns A10, C10, but also E13 and G13.

2. I don't really have a fixed order in which I look at things. I just look at the cube and see it... But that is after two years of hard practice. A thing you might want to try is to find a corner with a white sticker (or bottom layer color), and look for it's corresponding edge.

3.. Thats case C8 in the file: y' R' U2 R U R' U' R

4. U2 R U R' U R U' R'. I made a mistake there.

5. Please give an example... You mean when the corner piece is somewhere in another slot?


----------



## Scott (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, thank you for the openoffice link! It works great!


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2006)

Can someone please copy and paste the algs here? I have dial up, so cant download many large files quickly. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yumology (Apr 4, 2006)

Whoa, for some reason I only saw half of the file before! So i think that means a lot of my questions were pre-empted, yes indeed they were.

Ok, now that I've got the OLL an PLL fairly decent, i'm going to print this up and cuddle up with it this weekend to try to punch it out, any suggestions on tackling this thing? maybe shortcuts? lazy man approach? Right now I know 3 of these algs already which is enough to solve the f2l but it takes me 2 minutes to do it! (I do think a faster cube will help a lot to begin with mine stinks)


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2006)

Back to this thread:

Joel, I am curious, for that PLL, which algorithum did you use?


----------

